# Bianchi Oltre XR2



## djBarren (Dec 6, 2014)

Greetings from Northern Ireland. Santa has came early for me this year and I am just about to take delvery of my new baby. Here is a photo of it. 










The bike comes with full Super Record and a pair of Vision Meton 40 Tubs. 

This will be my first Bianchi bike and my first with Campagnolo. At the moment I have a Scott CR1 with Sram Red. I really am looking forward to riding this Thoroughbred.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't like red.

However, that is a wonderful bike, great choice.


----------



## djBarren (Dec 6, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> I don't like red.
> 
> However, that is a wonderful bike, great choice.


Unfortunately I had only 2 choices in the shop, one of them was this and the other was a mat finish. I'm not a fan of mat bikes as I find them hard to clean. 

It is a pity TBH as I would have loved one with some celeste on the frame. But I'll have to admit it is far more striking in the flesh.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new bike. Bianchi in any color is beautiful and the envy of many. Enjoy!


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats, and Enjoy it!!!!! 
I prefer the Matte black- but I'm into the "stealthy look" anyway.
Red pops!... makes you more visible on the road.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Fine bicycle! Enjoy the heck out of it. And i like the red.


----------

